# Water based smoke sealing primer?



## sir paintalot (Oct 21, 2008)

Hey everyone, I have a job coming up doing an apartment that a smoker has lived in. It's in an old age home, I've done 3 before and used BIN. But honestly after 25 years in the biz I just can't take the BIN fumes anymore. I'm spraying and I really just can't handle it, it makes me ill even with my respirator. Has anyone used something a little less foul lately, like KILZ 2 or maybe even Zinsser 1-2-3? I know they're not as good but my health is too important nowdays. Thanks


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I don't know of anything water-based that will effectively kill smoke damage/nicotine stains unless you plan on multiple coats.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

I have had pretty good ( not perfect) luck with 2 coats of 123 if you let the first coat dry good. Then if any specific spot burns through I spot prime that with Bin . The first coat will discolor and then trap the stain , second will cover. Try a bad spot first if you can. I would prefer that to Bin myself.


----------



## JCM (Jan 6, 2009)

How much time do you have allotted? Can you wash them with TSP?


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

sir paintalot said:


> Hey everyone, I have a job coming up doing an apartment that a smoker has lived in. It's in an old age home, I've done 3 before and used BIN. But honestly after 25 years in the biz I just can't take the BIN fumes anymore. I'm spraying and I really just can't handle it, it makes me ill even with my respirator. Has anyone used something a little less foul lately, like KILZ 2 or maybe even Zinsser 1-2-3? I know they're not as good but my health is too important nowdays. Thanks


Thats what the young guys are for.:thumbsup: I started earing a full face resp. and religiously change the prefilters and cartridges throughout the job. You know its bad when you take a break or finish and you're having the shakes.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

If its that bad the carpets need pulled as well.
How about subbing it out?


----------



## jcaraveo (Feb 9, 2009)

well i have use the gripper and at the begining it looks like its no gonna seal it but after all it did very good on sealing everithing


----------



## sir paintalot (Oct 21, 2008)

jcaraveo said:


> well i have use the gripper and at the begining it looks like its no gonna seal it but after all it did very good on sealing everithing


Iinteresting, I've never used that product, but I've heard of it. Who makes it and how much do you pay for it, I'm assuming it's water based? What is it similar to?
Thanks for the tip.


----------

